# Work Sharp 3000



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 18, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with this machine? I just can't get my tools "scary sharp" using jigs on a wheel grinder. I feel I need a more specific tool, and the Tormek system is out of my present budget.
I will appreciate all comments.


----------



## robersonjr (Apr 18, 2012)

I have one and have never before been able to sharpen my chisels so fast. It does work very well, I sugest getting at least 2 extra glass wheels. You can get razor sharp edges with this machine.  Robbie


----------



## kludge77 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have one. Love it.


----------



## KenV (Apr 18, 2012)

If you use the tool bar accessory, you can use tormek and Jet wetstone jigs on the 3000  -- it is just an abrasive paper replacement process at that point.

with the tool bar, skew shaprening by hand is direct.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks so much guys. 
Got the last one in Amazon which included a free leather hone wheel!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0039ZIP78/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 18, 2012)

robersonjr said:


> I have one and have never before been able to sharpen my chisels so fast. It does work very well, I sugest getting at least 2 extra glass wheels. You can get razor sharp edges with this machine.  Robbie



Why the 2 extra wheels, and what grits do you use on them?


----------



## 76winger (Apr 18, 2012)

I've thought about getting one, but since I can get my skew sharp enough to shave the hair off my arm with a progression from grinder (about once every 10-12 of the next two steps) to an Arkansas oilstone for smoothing the edge to waterstone for the scary-sharp edge. So I haven't been able to justify one just to do it a little faster.


----------



## jd99 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've got one, an I have 6 glass wheels; I put the same grit on both side so I dont have to flip the wheel over to use the top or bottom. Also have a couple of the slotted wheels.

The thing is great, just keep asupply of bandaids on hand


----------



## robersonjr (Apr 18, 2012)

Extra wheels so you can put all the different grits of SP without having to do so much changing which will destroy the SP very fast.  Robbie


----------



## RussFromNH (Apr 18, 2012)

if you don't mind me asking, about how much was it on Amazon?


----------



## Grizz (Apr 18, 2012)

Good discussion.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 18, 2012)

RussFromNH said:


> if you don't mind me asking, about how much was it on Amazon?



199.95 Free shipping and leather hone wheel. 
Exactly as this one at regular price, plus the free wheel. http://www.amazon.com/Work-Sharp-WS3000-Wood-Sharpener/dp/B000PVHIMW/ref=pd_cp_hi_0


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 19, 2012)

KenV said:


> If you use the tool bar accessory, you can use tormek and Jet wetstone jigs on the 3000  -- it is just an abrasive paper replacement process at that point.
> 
> with the tool bar, skew shaprening by hand is direct.



Ken... do you have a link to those specific jigs you mention?


----------



## Ulises Victoria (Apr 20, 2012)

Just in case any of you are interested. 
The Work Sharp 3000, plus FREE Leather Hone kit (which as far as I know includes an extra glass wheel) is AGAIN available through Amazon. It was unavailable since I got the last one in stock 

Amazon.com: Work Sharp 3000 with FREE Leather Hone: Home Improvement


----------



## mmayo (Dec 6, 2014)

I have a Worksharp 3000 and I am thinking about buying the accessory arm to allow the use of Tormek jigs. I you have one can you please tell me about your success or lack of it. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 6, 2014)

I used mine about ten minutes ago. Worth every penny!


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 6, 2014)

I have the Worksharp and I use the Tormek accessory for sharpening my bowl gouges. IMHO it does a real nice job. To me the advantage is repeatability. When you follow the setup instructions you can get the same edge every time. And the key to that is paying attention so that you sharpen both sides of the gouge the same. But you have to be sure the wings are shaped equally and properly. I like it a lot.

The single thing I would change is the way they sell the sandpaper discs. You can only get them in certain assortments (they seem pretty pricey to me) and I would love to see them A) in single grit packages, and B) available from other vendors (at lower prices).


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Dec 6, 2014)

The manual says you can use any 6" PSA disc. You may have to do a little trimming though to fit the 150 mm glass wheel.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 6, 2014)

I have looking at getting this too. good discussion.


----------



## KenV (Dec 6, 2014)

Tony --  I got the Glen Lucas DVD on sharpening   --   Glen shows sharpening on 4 different jigs setups.   The work sharp was not included, but a belt sanding system was included.   Your turning club may have it for check out --

Someone shopping for sharpening systems might well benefit from looking at it.

There is a clear preference for the Tormek and for Cubic Boron Nitride wheels.  Others are well presented and well demonstrated -


----------



## TonyL (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you Ken. I will review before making a decision.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 7, 2014)

Clark - other than Klingspoor, do you have a source for 6" psa discs?


----------



## Rodnall (Dec 9, 2014)

Woodcraft has the work sharp 3000 on sale with the free leather hone for $199.99


----------



## KenV (Dec 10, 2014)

Tool bar attachment and the Tormec Gouge attachment (SVD-185) add $140 to the cost.

It does a good job on small gouges that will not fit (too short) the OneWay Wolverine system.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 19, 2015)

I bought the Worksharp toolrest and the Tormek SVD185 and after a small learning curve I have sharper tools. Two days later I can repeat my success in sharpening them and get the same good results.  The entire face of the tool is uniformly sharp which is like I should have had since the start.  This combination has made me less "sharpening challenged".  Yes, it cost me a but, but I am now happy for less money and space than a Tormek. I found very inexpensive PSA 6" disks in various grits on EBAY and used Rick Herrells punch to cut out the center.  This is way cheaper than buying those Worksharp sanding disc packs.


----------

